# Turquoise/Red HM Dragon x Metallic Green/Red HM Female (future spawn)



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking forward to getting these two going. The male is absolutely stunning! He just glows! He's definitely not a show contender with a few flaws, but I really like what he's got going.

Female is the best match I have outta the 5 gals, to try to keep similar looks going. I'll likely spawn this male with others as well, but I'm most excited about this spawn. 

Right now both are conditioning and I have them carded. I removed the cards a couple times a day to get them riled up. I do this with all the females. I also have been feeding live white worms, frozen bloodworms, and a pellet food. 

Male (sorry for the poor quality photo)









Female (even worse quality photo)


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

So the female I want to try with the male is being unbelievably coy. She's a super picky eater and I'm having trouble conditioning her. I have a couple other options for the male, what's your thoughts on these gals? Which would you choose?

Pink/Purple Crowntail Female (possibly marble gene)









Royal Blue HM Female









Blue/Red Crowntail Female









Original Female I want to pair with the male.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to breeding but from what I've learnt crowntails don't produce good offspring if bred to another tail type so I would say the original girl or the blue.

I'd wait to see what someone more experienced says though (lovely fish btw!)


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Interesting, thanks for that. I'll have to look into that more. 

I have two CT female and no CT males.


----------

